# Brushless Sprint Cars, Huntington In



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

For the last two years we have been running the 5800 brushless sys. in our sprint cars (Cobra Nemesis and Custom Works). We are running on a carpet track at the Huntington In., PAL CLUB. The sprint cars are also run at Pete Russell's Hobby Shop in Elkhart In. We do let 13 turn brushed motor run with us, but they are falling behind. We have 7 sprint cars at Huntington (track size: basketball court) and 10-15 cars at Pete's (track size: 118' run line).
Next we are talking about putting the brushless sys. in the pan cars(4-cell).
If you need info about races at Huntington or Pete's Email:[email protected]
Have fun go brushless.........Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Dave
Are you still going to be running late this Sunday? Thats OK it just gives us a little edge in the first heat.
Barry


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Barry
Yes I will be running Sun. I am putting the Custom Works together this afternoon. I found more parts that I need to replace. Not only the A-arm and caster block, the shock has a funny bend to it.
Thanks for the brushless sys. I put in the box with all of the other parts for the Cobra Nemesis Sprint Car. I hope the race Feb. 13 to have it put together LOL.
I hope to be down Sat. to see if you can help me set up my Radio.
Thanks ....... Dave
It is nice to be able to run the B/L sys. and not need to work on the brush and com. I have more of that stuff in boxes than I will ever use.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds good , Ill be looking for you on Sat. We will work on that while Im charging up for Sundays race.
See ya then
Barry


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Barry,
Thanks for the help in getting the radio set up to run the brushless sys. I still have a long way to go on getting the Custom Works Sprint Car set up. The power of the brushless sys. makes this car a hand full ( but so much fun ) to run.
Last night Ted put a 5800 sys. into Pan car. He had 4 cells and all of the power you would ever need. I ran a few laps and it looks like a place where we may have a new class starting. The tide is rolling in on the Brushless sys., it looks like the next change to your pit box.
Thanks ........Dave


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 28, 2005)

*Sundays race*

Hey 
What a great race Sunday night.
I meant to post the results from the races but I forgot to bring them with me tonight.
by the way what happened to Dale? I guess his wife wouldnt let him out for the evening.
Barry


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Barry,
Where have you been? I am trying to talk Ted into taking his brushless L4 pan car up to Fort. Wayne Saturday. They have wedge bodies on gear box, with B/L sys. They may not know what is going by them on the track. See you Sunday (Feb. 13 ) at the Huntington In. PAL CLUB around 3:30 for setup. I have a few more tweeks on the brushless sprint cars to make.
See ya ...........Dave


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 28, 2005)

I doubt if that would take much coaxing,
Waddya mean where have I been ? You know where I am at and check to see who posted here last.
Get back to tweaking that sprint , your gonna need it.
Barry


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Barry,
Have not worked on the second sprint car, hope to work on it next week. Hope to find time in between looking for a job. Putting the L4 together and will take one of the other pan cars and put a brushless sys. into that car. Fun can be had in RC.
........Dave See you Sunday


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Barry,
Sunday had a great time running Ted's pan car with 4 cell brushless sys. It was fast. May look at starting up a new class like this.
Not happy with the Custom Works Sprint Car, I am breaking to many arms. I have replaced 5 in 4 weeks of racing. I may take the B/L sys. parts out of the CW and put them into the Cobra Nemesis sprint car.
Talked to Dale at Summit Speedway and he says 3 guys that are running TC with B/L sys. They are going to put the B/L into sprint cars, this way they will be able to run at other tracks. This will make 25 sprint cars in this area. With your shop " C Team Cyclery" in downtown Huntinton, In. and Pete Russell's Hobby Shop in Elkhart, In., as the best two places to get parts for the CN sprint cars.
Talk to you later........Dave


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Barry where are you?
I am here!
Putting the new arms on the Custom Works sprint car. I hope to have the brushless sys. sprint car moving this week end. The A-arms, from Cobra Nemesis sprint car, will make the front end not as wide as the what reg. arms from CW. Not sure what this will do, have a feeling this will cause the car to turn in to the corners harder, not what I want. With the new arms I have had to change all of the tie rods. Well its time to get back to my other job. LOL.........Dave


----------



## Kevin Stevens (Jun 8, 2004)

Out of curiosity, how are you guys gearing the SS5800 in a CW Enforcer?


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Kevin,
I have 96/16 gearing in the CW. 
The only problem are the a-arms. I tried putting Cobra Nemesis arms on the CW, but they are to short. I have found another place for arms, so hope they work.
.......Dave


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Was up to Pete Russell's Hobby Shop in Elkhart, In. and he is planning on running the brushless sprint cars on the same track as the NITRO sprints run. This track is a larger and faster. They will be running on Friday nights.
.....Dave
Pete's phone # 1-574-293-1827


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Brushless Racers,
...Here in the Huntington In. area there is a small change starting from the brush motors to the brushless sys. We have three guys running TC with B/L sys. to Sprint Cars. They want to be able to run Fri, Sat and Sun nights. They will be able to do this, because on Fri. night at Pete Russell's in Elkhart IN., Sat. night at Summit in Fort Wayne In., and Sun. night at PAL CLUB in Huntington In., we will run sprint cars with the same rules- 5800 sys.
...WE will have a Brushless pan class for the 05/06 season at the PAL CLUB. 
...Dave


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

It looks good for the B/L Sprint Car Series for next year in Northeast IN.
......Dave


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Todd, 
No we do not have a web site.
Have a good time at Pete's. What will you running?
....We have..... Pan cars- 19 turn, pro pan (6-cell stock) and Sportsman(stock motors, 1600ma battery).
..................... Sprint cars - brushless, all star (Bolink).
.....................Gear box- with dirt mod bodies
..................... TC
...Dave


----------

